# Get your ass back here nick!



## skiNEwhere (Jun 2, 2015)

You never call, you never write, what's up with that? 

Let's create a bet on how long it takes nick to respond. Over/under is 4 days.

I'll take the under


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2015)

I see him post more on other web sites then this one.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 2, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I see him post more on other web sites then this one.



Double Ouch.

Scotty enters the fray.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Double Ouch.
> 
> Scotty enters the fray.



Triple ouch.  We can understand what Scotty said.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2015)

He's busy working on his beach body.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> He's busy working on his beach body.



No fooling!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 2, 2015)

Who's Nick


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2015)

He is on FB though.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 2, 2015)

I hear he's working a deal to sell AZ to FB.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 2, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> He's busy working on his beach body.


and taking trips to Mexico.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> and taking trips to Mexico.


Drug running weed for Scotty?

Columbian coffee beans I hear too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Nick, when are we going to get the 28" snowfall forecast for back in January off the Home Page?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 3, 2015)

Are we gonna hear back from Steve Wright of jay peak anytime soon?


----------



## Tin (Jun 3, 2015)

skinewhere said:


> are we gonna hear back from steve wright of jay peak anytime soon?
> 
> View attachment 16995



lol


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

Tin said:


> lol


 You have been pretty scarce lately too.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You have been pretty scarce lately too.



Was thinking the same thing,semester must be over!!


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You have been pretty scarce lately too.



Everyone has been pretty scarce!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Everyone has been pretty scarce!


He has been scarce since January.


----------



## Tin (Jun 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You have been pretty scarce lately too.



The Crohn's has been beating me up good. Dropped a ton of weight, hospitalized, etc...

Living off my research grants for the next year, lots of free time. :beer:


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2015)

Tin said:


> The Crohn's has been beating me up good. Dropped a ton of weight, hospitalized, etc...
> 
> Living off my research grants for the next year, lots of free time. :beer:



Take care of your self!  My sister deals with that and manages it pretty well.


----------



## Tin (Jun 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> Take care of your self!  My sister deals with that and manages it pretty well.



Thanks. It has been good for almost 3 years. Then boom, out of no where for no reason. 21 pills and monthly infusions now for a bit until it's under control. Unlike others I find diet has nothing to do with my flares. Just a 2-3 year cycle. Every type is different, I just get holes in my intestines instead of bathroom issues.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2015)

Tin said:


> The Crohn's has been beating me up good. Dropped a ton of weight, hospitalized, etc...
> 
> Living off my research grants for the next year, lots of free time. :beer:


Take care.  My sis in law has it too.


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2015)

I am alive, I swear to god. I've just been totally overwhelmed recently. 

I'm gonna get here more promise  

So for those who aren't friends or whatever with me on FB, my wife last summer got involved doing some fitness coaching, her business has completely exploded. To the point where she has exceeded the income she was making as a school teacher. So I have been helping her out on that most nights from 8 - 12 or so.  On top of that, projects at work have been insane. And yeah I have two kids 3 and 1 on top of that. hahahha. 

The past few months any semblance of free time has for the most part vanished. It's good though bc the fitness business is seasonal and it's on the opposite seasons as AZ so... there's that. 

Anyway, I am going to be here more often again, things are moving into a state of normalcy (sort of??). But yeah I am alive haha.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2015)

Ah the struggles of a male fitness model.  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2015)

Nick said:


> I am alive, I swear to god. I've just been totally overwhelmed recently.
> 
> I'm gonna get here more promise
> 
> ...



Ah got your attention on FB with he link to this thread eh?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ah the struggles of a male fitness model.  :lol:



:lol:


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2015)

Yup  thanks


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 4, 2015)

Took 2 days to reply, looks like I got the over/under.


Although sounds like nick got a little assistance. Otherwise we may not have heard from him until ~July


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2015)

Tin said:


> Thanks. It has been good for almost 3 years. Then boom, out of no where for no reason. 21 pills and monthly infusions now for a bit until it's under control. Unlike others I find diet has nothing to do with my flares. Just a 2-3 year cycle. Every type is different, I just get holes in my intestines instead of bathroom issues.


Still fighting it?  Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ah the struggles of a male fitness model.  :lol:



Lol.. A by product is me in the best shape of my life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats - hope to be there myself by next season

And don't you worry Nick.  EVERYBODY knows what kind of shape you're in.  :lol:


----------

